# cIOS rev 20



## iFish (Jul 23, 2010)

4:50 waninkoko: rev20 is gonna be released next week

That was live today at him showing all his cool sutff on ustream.



			
				davidnlta said:
			
		

> Ability to install to different slots (making it harder on Nintendo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of the features.


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 23, 2010)

...that was quick.

But yeah, nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Will use it until I'll switch.


----------



## DarkWay (Jul 23, 2010)

woop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait to upgrade


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 23, 2010)

i was just watching thank god he did massive testing with this rev this will definitely be the definitive cios to use all others pal in comparison


----------



## fartos32 (Jul 23, 2010)

might take until rev 21 pr 22 before its stable so might be worth staying on an older rev. ill be staying on 19 at least until i get enough info to say its stable.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 23, 2010)

damn is there no way to replay it?  i want to see it...


----------



## Mongroovy (Jul 23, 2010)

I missed the show, what is going to be new in rev 20 compared to rev 19?


----------



## iFish (Jul 23, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> damn is there no way to replay it?  i want to see it...



I don't think it was recorded


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 23, 2010)

Ability to install to different slots (making it harder on Nintendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



more nand emulation stuff
triforce compatibility 
No more Ios reloading on disk's all games now work from disk with no issues and no modifying or alt-dol


----------



## luke_c (Jul 23, 2010)

As soon as you have info I could edit it to a front-page acceptable standard and post it on the front page as from what I can understand this is quite major for the Wii development.


----------



## fartos32 (Jul 23, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> Ability to install to different slots (making it harder on Nintendo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does that mean no more fucking video patching dol files?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 23, 2010)

not sure about that but i know metroid prime trilogy works from disk without using alt-dol or changing the Ios the game uses.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, I saw it live.
It's going to be released next week.


----------



## iFish (Jul 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw it live.
> It's going to be released next week.



Didn't my post say that?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 23, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He was just confirming what you stated.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jul 23, 2010)

haha.. i just finished doin stuff from 19 today since i just got my wii. lol


----------



## FIX94 (Jul 23, 2010)

Does someone recorded the stream?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 24, 2010)

I gotta admit, I don't know what triforce support means.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 24, 2010)

rev17 works with Triiforce, its a nand emulator.  Rev18 and 19 causes it to not work.  Rev 20 will work, and supposedly, with WiFi.  Triiforce has never been able to let you go online, hopefully it will now.


----------



## Link5084 (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know if it's worth installing or not but so far my Wii is at cIOS rev 14 and I've been using my external USB hard drive ever since without a hitch. Is rev 20 for the people who still use discs?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 24, 2010)

so no usb 2.0 support? i'll stick with hermes than


----------



## Clarky (Jul 24, 2010)

as far as nand emu goes he did show a feature where he was able to load a save from a sd card in game, if this could done on usb i dont know. he never had a chance to show off much usb stuff due to his pen drive dying


----------



## jan777 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wonder when we'll have the ultimate ios.

without bugs, with all the features etcetc.

but i guess that would take out some fun in coding for them though.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 24, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> Ability to install to different slots (making it harder on Nintendo


So Nintendo will change it's way of removing cIOS.
Instead of targeting specific slot or channel ID, they will create a cIOS detection routine for any slot. Harder on homebrew community, yeah...


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 24, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree
It'll only make it harder for homebrewers to use the cIOSs, since they won't know what slot it can be found in. (So they need to ask the user what IOS to use).
Nintendo can probably check each slot to see if it's a cIOS or not (same could probably be done with channels).


----------



## Kwartel (Jul 24, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why didn't they do that way earlier?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 24, 2010)

Maybe it's faster to check specific IOS slot and channel ID instead of scanning all the memory content each time you boot the wii.
Or they choose simplicity.

Or, let's say they can't do it (though, I don't know why they couldn't, when homebrew can do it easily).
Only time will tell.


----------



## SifJar (Jul 24, 2010)

Because they're lazy, and until now it worked. If stuff is always installed to one place, theres no point making a complicated removal method, when a simple method does the job fine.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 27, 2010)

nintendo better stop if they update too much (as you remember SM updates requires memory to be flashed)the wii's will run out of their already limited 512 MB flash memory the 4.0 update put a temporary fix for it (allowing wii channels to be loaded via sd card) but they may need to start a program in place (nintendo) to upgrade the flash mem to maybe 1 or 2 GB


----------



## hetfield (Jul 28, 2010)

ehm, since when is it possible to increase hardware capacity wwith software?
I thought that the memory is in fact an eprom.

to double that you need to replace the eprom for a bigger one on the mainboard.

Or is the memory something else?


----------



## SifJar (Jul 28, 2010)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> nintendo better stop if they update too much (as you remember SM updates requires memory to be flashed)the wii's will run out of their already limited 512 MB flash memory the 4.0 update put a temporary fix for it (allowing wii channels to be loaded via sd card) but they may need to start a program in place (nintendo) to upgrade the flash mem to maybe 1 or 2 GB
> 
> What are you on about? Updates don't use extra storage space. So it really doesn't matter in the slightest how many updates they have
> 
> ...



He meant "program" as in "scheme" or something like that, not software program.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 31, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he ment is that NAND memory only allows an X amount of writes before it simply dies..


----------

